# Iphone 7+ perdu éteint



## Prince95 (25 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, je crée ce sujet pour savoir s'il y aurait un moyen d'activer la localisation à distance de mon iphone 7+ ou sinon avec l'imei de la police ? 
Je viens de le perdre il y a 2 jours sans assurance (chez orange) et hélas j'ai pas pensé à activer la localisation avant la perte 
Et que pourrait faire la personne qui aurait retrouvé mon iphone 7+ vu qu'il nécessite un ID empreinte + mot de passe ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2017)

Avec iCloud


----------



## Prince95 (25 Octobre 2017)

Hors ligne 

+ le mode perdu sera activé lorsqu'il sera connecté à internet mais bon la personne n'arrivera pas à accéder à l'écran d’accueil puisqu'il sera bloqué par un ID empreinte donc bon... 
Je suppose que c'est mort

Je suis poisseux putain 
4 ans de Samsung : jamais égaré
2 jours avec l'Iphone 7+ : disparu mystérieusement comme par hasard...


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2017)

Tu as essayé d'appeler ton numéro, histoire de savoir s'il n'est pas dans les environs, voire même chez toi, des fois que ?


----------



## Prince95 (25 Octobre 2017)

euh si tu avais lu le titre il est éteint...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2017)

Prince95 a dit:


> Hors ligne
> 
> + le mode perdu sera activé lorsqu'il sera connecté à internet mais bon la personne n'arrivera pas à accéder à l'écran d’accueil puisqu'il sera bloqué par un ID empreinte donc bon...
> Je suppose que c'est mort
> ...




Le mode Perdu  quand l'iPhone est sur internet ?

Vous pouvez expliquer ?


----------



## Prince95 (25 Octobre 2017)

Pardon ?


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2017)

Prince95 a dit:


> euh si tu avais lu le titre il est éteint...


Oui, mais, celui qui l'a peut-être tenté de l'allumer ? Et oui je sais lire, merci. 

Donc, si on va plus loin, s'il est éteint iCloud et IMEI ne fonctionneront pas.

Et au fait, c'est quoi ça...


Prince95 a dit:


> avec l'imei de la police ?


...le n° que tu as donné ?


----------



## Prince95 (25 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le mode Perdu  quand l'iPhone est sur internet ?
> 
> Vous pouvez expliquer ?



Oui j'ai lu sur le icloud que le mode perdu sera activé lorsque mon iphone se connectera à internet (wifi par exemple). Actuellement pas de connexion en vue chef.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2017)

De toute façon , vous n'allez jamais le retrouver  , activer avec iCloud l'effacements de vos données


----------



## Prince95 (25 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, mais, celui qui l'a peut-être tenté de l'allumer ? Et oui je sais lire, merci.
> 
> Donc, si on va plus loin, s'il est éteint iCloud et IMEI ne fonctionneront pas.
> 
> ...




Ah oui j'ai tenté mais ça sonnait pas pff
Oui celui qui figure sur la facture d'achat iphone 7+ orange. Le numéro unique de chaque téléphone quoi



Jura39 a dit:


> De toute façon , vous n'allez jamais le retrouver  , activer avec iCloud l'effacements de vos données



Noooooooooooooooon pas ça Zinedine pas maintenant... pas après tout ce que tu as fait


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2017)

Prince95 a dit:


> Noooooooooooooooon pas ça Zinedine pas maintenant... pas après tout ce que tu as fait


Vous pouvez nous expliquer ?

Zinedine ??    c'est quoi ?


----------



## Prince95 (25 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous pouvez nous expliquer ?
> 
> Zinedine ??    c'est quoi ?








Ma déception semblable à celle du commentateur du finale de la Coupe du Monde 2006


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2017)

Ah ok , je comprend


----------

